# waysons corner



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

the area where they fish in the pax river for perch
do you need a bay or freshwater license


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I believe that's a freshwater license there...opcorn:


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

how about allens fresh, and friendship landing??


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Same deal there. Fresh is Fresh unless you're on the bay or in the immediate mouth of the rivers by my understanding but you can always call the MD-DNR and ask the question. Its a valid question.


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

*Boundaries*

For tidal rivers, there are dividing lines for which license applies. Usually upstream of a bridge is freshwater only versus needing a tidal license downstream of the bridge. Check the DNR website for these lines.


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

*Guide*

Here is the regulation guide for 2008. Page 21 has the dividing lines

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/pdfs/2008MSFG.pdf

Route 234 (Budds creek road) is the dividing line at Allens Fresh.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Saw several people fshing Waysons this weekend. Did not think the fish were in yet.


----------



## crappietracker (Mar 31, 2006)

you do need tidal license. line is up-river @ queen anne's bridge.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*wayson corner*

wayson corner is a part of the chesapeake tidal water therefore the bay licene is good


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*wayson corner*

Wayson Corner is a part of the Chesapeake Bay tidal water therefore you need a tidal water license , now the stream beside the Upper- Marlboro court house you need a non-tidal license for perch


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

I mean either way, bay or freshwater. Get the license. Get the trout stamp too. It would suck to have to toss one back if you landed one and did not have the stamp. Figure it's not that much. The out of state license in PA is over $79, Delaware is high so is VA. If you live in MD, get the MD license.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*Fyremanjef*

I hope you are enjoying your many trips around the country and getting ready for P/L/OUT:beer::fishing:


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Yellow perch run...*



jcreamer said:


> Saw several people fshing Waysons this weekend. Did not think the fish were in yet.


I fished at Waysons today and the yellow perch has not arrived yet. There are a few caught every now and then.


----------



## bait boy (Oct 19, 2007)

what were they being caught on?


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Yellow perch run...*

Yellow perch are caught on night crawlers.:fishing:


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Do you find the YP hard to land on those 15 foot Uglies? LOL Just Joking..



Jamaican Fisher said:


> Yellow perch are caught on night crawlers.:fishing:


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Hee-Hee*



kmw21230 said:


> Do you find the YP hard to land on those 15 foot Uglies? LOL Just Joking..


I find myself casting onto the route 4 expressway everytime I use the 15 foot Uglies..so I toned it down to a 7 foot Ugly...


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

yeah at that spot 7 to 8 ft is all you need.
ill try monday at this spot using waxworms. have caught more crappie and perch with them than any other bait by far!!!


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Allens fresh perch*

Went this morning skumked nothing in yet.Went to the old crappie hole pu;;ed 17 nice ones.the perch are being stubborn this year


----------



## steve grossman (Feb 1, 2008)

*Come on---*

How many fish? How Big? Over what period of time??

ARE YOU THE MAN????


fOSSIL hUNTER dude


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

I plan on goint to Waysons Thursday morning. If the perch are not biting do you all think i can get a few Cats? How is the fishing at Waysons in the summer? One last question, I went last week just to walk around and a guy said that during the summer you can catch a lot of crabs.....is that true?


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Waysons*



Foursteps24 said:


> I plan on goint to Waysons Thursday morning. If the perch are not biting do you all think i can get a few Cats? How is the fishing at Waysons in the summer? One last question, I went last week just to walk around and a guy said that during the summer you can catch a lot of crabs.....is that true?


The perch are still far and in between. I was at Waysons on Tuesday and one Angler caught a keeper yellow perch. I picked up a nice Sucker Fish. There are nice catfish out there at this time of the year. I`m not sure how the fishing is in the summer because I am usually out on the Bay. And did hear about crabs being caught there. Good luck on your visit.:fishing:

Tight Lines...


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

Yeah i am usually in the bay and rivers (Severn) in the summer time also but sometimes i may want to just try out the crabbing there. I usually go to the Severn River Bridge in Annapolis at least once a week and get some spot, perch, croaker and occasional striper. Crabbin is good there also.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

i only fish at waysons during the yellow and white perch run. otherwise im in the bay or ocean ( DE or VA).

i think the problem with the yellow perch run this year is that to many boaters (rec & Com) have put up several nets at Allens fresh and especially between Jug bay and waysons corner. if the Dnr took a little more time to watch these individuals instead of harassing shoreline fisherman maybe the yellow perch population would build up!!! i emailed them and gave them my 2cents of the job "not well done" !!


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

*Waysons Corner*



bigpapamd1 said:


> i only fish at waysons during the yellow and white perch run. otherwise im in the bay or ocean ( DE or VA).
> 
> i think the problem with the yellow perch run this year is that to many boaters (rec & Com) have put up several nets at Allens fresh and especially between Jug bay and waysons corner. if the Dnr took a little more time to watch these individuals instead of harassing shoreline fisherman maybe the yellow perch population would build up!!! i emailed them and gave them my 2cents of the job "not well done" !!


I heard about commercial fisherman putting up nets at Waysons corner. I was shown one of the locations were the nets are placed, a few yards right of the pier. That is not right. Something should be done about that.


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

I beleive that i read a few weeks ago that they were not allowed to put nets out until the 3rd week of march because of all the complaints in the community. i need to find that report that i read.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

i emailed md dnr concerning the nets all over the pax river & here is their reply!!!

From: Piavis, Paul
Sent: Wednesday, February 27, 2008 3:49 PM
Subject: RE: yellow perch

Commercial yellow perch landings in Patuxent River have been fairly low over the last few years. Catfish commercial fishing is also active this time of year. Without being there to see the nets, it is difficult to tell if they are fyke nets or catfish pots. As far as legality, as long as the net does not occupy more than 1/3 of the width of the river, it is legal (placement of bouys doesn't indicate the true length of the net either, usually the last float is an anchor float, the net is actually much shorter than would appear). With the new regs, yellow perch have to be released anyway. If there is a concern about enforcement, you should call the regional NRP office , either 800-242-0055 or 800-419-0743 .

Paul Piavis 


i think is a bunch of BS :--|


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

bigpapamd1 said:


> i emailed md dnr concerning the nets all over the pax river & here is their reply!!!
> 
> From: Piavis, Paul
> Sent: Wednesday, February 27, 2008 3:49 PM
> ...


I believe a met you at Waysons Corner last Friday and discussed further about this netting situation. As promissed, I posted the pictures I took at Waysons. If this is not the angler I met, my apologies.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Jamaican Fisher said:


> I believe a met you at Waysons Corner last Friday and discussed further about this netting situation. As promissed, I posted the pictures I took at Waysons. If this is not the angler I met, my apologies.


Hello Buddy!!! This is him!!!! :fishing:


----------



## Jamaican Fisher (Mar 28, 2004)

bigpapamd1 said:


> Hello Buddy!!! This is him!!!! :fishing:


Great ...then it was nice talking with you and hope to see you on my next trip to Waysons Corner. Did you catch any yellow perch, yet ?:fishing:


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Perch crazy*

Went to my usual yellow perch spot slammed them some males over 10 but females over 13.They hit the whit little squart as soon as it hit the water.Great day.75 total thrown back kept my five


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Bass_n_around said:


> Went to my usual yellow perch spot slammed them some males over 10 but females over 13.They hit the whit little squart as soon as it hit the water.Great day.75 total thrown back kept my five


Bass you must have been in VA fishin those YPs!!




Jamaican Fisher said:


> Great ...then it was nice talking with you and hope to see you on my next trip to Waysons Corner. Did you catch any yellow perch, yet ?:fishing:


JF went to Friendship Landing off US301 & Rt 6
sat. only got 2 12inchers in 3 hrs. probably would have gotten my limit if the wind wasnt blowin somethin fierce!!
went to waysons corner sunday morning from 9 to 12 am nothin , not even a hit on my minnows


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

went to waysons cnr on 3-4-2008 & caught 3 YP's. 2 were keepers a 12 1/2 in male, & a 11 3/4 in female. the c&r 1 was a 5 incher. another guy on the pier caught a 10 1/2 in male. also 1 guy had 4YPs 5 to 7 inchers c&r.

now across rt4 on the shoreline some guys were gettings "little whales" as 1 guy got 4 yp all keepers between 12 to 14 inches . also saw another guy with 1 aprox. 14 inches. this weekend will probably the grand finale for the Yp & then in 2 weeks the WP's will run. then at the end of march ill head down to solomons for the yearly pax-rvr croaker run before they head up the bay!!!


----------



## Foursteps24 (Feb 26, 2008)

I guess i will head to waysons tomorrow morning. What time were you fishing?


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Foursteps24 said:


> I guess i will head to waysons tomorrow morning. What time were you fishing?


7am to 1pm


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

*the big YPs have*

shown signs that they are in waysons. i caught 2 sunday (10 & 11 in) on the shore side, while today some people were catching nothin smaller than 12in with a few 13in on the pier. this week might be the last hoorah for catching them because the WPs are startin to be caught!!!


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*Wayson was not that great*

Why go to an over crowded place like that.Ive fished it for 42 years boy has that place changed for the worse.But other places we slammed white up to 12-13 by the bucket and yellow the same earlier.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

Bass_n_around said:


> Why go to an over crowded place like that.Ive fished it for 42 years boy has that place changed for the worse.But other places we slammed white up to 12-13 by the bucket and yellow the same earlier.


Bass, fishin at waysons is like hit or miss. last week the shore side was gettin all the YPs while the pier was gettin few. this week the YPs are hangin around the pier side while the shore side only gettin both undersize YPs & WPs .i like fishin on the pier but when there are more than 5 people fishin on it,it tends to be too crowded. i just wish the DNR had got to them illegal nets between jug bay & waysons before those boaters took them down. no tellin how many YPs they took to the market!!


----------



## mepps3 (May 18, 2007)

Bass_n_around said:


> Why go to an over crowded place like that.Ive fished it for 42 years boy has that place changed for the worse.But other places we slammed white up to 12-13 by the bucket and yellow the same earlier.


Where? Not a helpful report.


----------



## NoVaCaster (Mar 1, 2007)

I second that.
Not asking for your honey-hole,but a little help would be cool.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

Saw several people at the pier but was not sure if It was people anxious to fish early or they are actually out there. Hear on this thread it has been very slow a few weeks ago but now there are 4,5 fish a trip so... I may go there tomorrow  depends on the weather (windy rainy).:fishing:


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

bloodworm said:


> Saw several people at the pier but was not sure if It was people anxious to fish early or they are actually out there. Hear on this thread it has been very slow a few weeks ago but now there are 4,5 fish a trip so... I may go there tomorrow  depends on the weather (windy rainy).:fishing:


im going monday morning at sunrise!!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Sep 5, 2007)

*How did you do?*



bigpapamd1 said:


> im going monday morning at sunrise!!!


I'm taking the family camping at Duncan's this weekend. I've never fished the pax but read that wayson's corner has a lot of promise for YP and WP(icon on DNR map). If there are any family friendly spots in that areas, please let me know. I've fished the Matapeake and PLO piers with success, but still a newbie on tributary opportunities.... I'd appreciate any insight you guys have. I'm not looking for anyone's special spot, just a good solid public place I can take the kiddies....thx


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

BigPoppa said:


> I'm taking the family camping at Duncan's this weekend. I've never fished the pax but read that wayson's corner has a lot of promise for YP and WP(icon on DNR map). If there are any family friendly spots in that areas, please let me know. I've fished the Matapeake and PLO piers with success, but still a newbie on tributary opportunities.... I'd appreciate any insight you guys have. I'm not looking for anyone's special spot, just a good solid public place I can take the kiddies....thx


Patuxent River Park
check this park out. its part of the pax river which is called Jug Bay!!
http://www.pgparks.com/places/parks/patuxent.html


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

NoVaCaster said:


> I second that.
> Not asking for your honey-hole,but a little help would be cool.





mepps3 said:


> Where? Not a helpful report.


How can you guys ask that question .. Mepps you have 1 fishing report total in almost a year 

Novecaster you have ZERO in over a year 

It trips me out how so many want everything handed to them ... The learning curve is part of fishing . Perhaps you guys should "give back" instead of take take take .
Pathetic


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

bigpapamd1 said:


> i emailed md dnr concerning the nets all over the pax river & here is their reply!!!
> 
> From: Piavis, Paul
> Sent: Wednesday, February 27, 2008 3:49 PM
> ...


BS is right ..


----------



## BigPoppa (Sep 5, 2007)

*I appreciate it.*



bigpapamd1 said:


> Patuxent River Park
> check this park out. its part of the pax river which is called Jug Bay!!
> http://www.pgparks.com/places/parks/patuxent.html


Thank you very much!


----------



## NoVaCaster (Mar 1, 2007)

hengstthomas said:


> How can you guys ask that question .. Mepps you have 1 fishing report total in almost a year
> 
> Novecaster you have ZERO in over a year
> 
> ...



Geez,sorry I asked.
Thought asking a question like that on this site was normal.
Another thing,I'm one of those people who doesn't get to go very often,(unlike you guys)and when I do it's from a boat,and I don't think anyone on MD/De section here cares since i'm in VA and you all are fishing from land and pier.
Hard to defeat the learning curve sometimes when you just don't get time to do it.
I may get a chance to go this Friday,I'll post a report if I do.
So,where are the WP?

Don't get me wrong HT..........I've read a bunch of you reports etc. and have a ton of respect for you,your posts and the way catch so many damn fish.Keep up the good work.:beer:


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Nova & Mepps .. I appologize .. I was wrong to come off like that .


----------

